# Adulterio ma la legge cosa prevede ? Nulla?



## Old gmx33 (25 Dicembre 2005)

Salve,
     sono sposato da 12 anni con una moglie che ritenevo perfetta. Avevamo 2 figlie e io una moglie che apparentemente mi voleva bene.  Me lo dimostrava in  mille modi e anzi mi rimproverava il fatto di non volere il 3 figlio. Io adoravo mia moglie. MA, qualche mese fa scopro che mi tradiva e dopo ulteriori indagini scopro addirittura che i tradimenti durano da 8 anni cioè prima della nascita della seconda figlia e con diverse persone spesso accosionali. Subito dopo essere scoperta mi chiede un perdono e la possibilità di un periodo di riflessione .... ma nel frattempo aveva già un altro amante e questa volta un papà della scuola delle mie figlie. Inutile dire che tutte le persone che frequentavamo sapevano le vicende e questo mi ha ulteriormente mortificato e colpito. Non mi dilungo più di tanto su tutte le vicende che sono riusito a sapere ma sono veramente incredibili. Addirittura nell'albergo che frequentavamo da anni mi tradiva con un cameriere.
      Premesso che mia moglie è una donna molto intelligente vorrei capire perchè io devo lasciare i figli in mano a lei e nella mia casa.
Posso dimostrare che lei mi ha sposato solo per interesse? E' una causa persa in partenza ? Possibile che io devo perdere le figlie, tutto il mio patrimonio (una casa intestata a me da 600k), non avere più un tetto, e passare almaeno un terzo del mio buon stipendio a questa persona?  E poi soprattutto dal punto di vista morale e come uomo potete immagginare come sono ridotto. Possibile che la legge tuteli e punisca le calunnie ma non ci sia nulla per difendere una persona così colpita.


----------



## Non registrato (25 Dicembre 2005)

Ma almeno si faceva,o si fa pagare visto che in questi anni si e' sempre applicata da seria professionista?

Buon Natale, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Non registrato (25 Dicembre 2005)

Ciao gmx33

Ho fatto un ruzzolone assurdo, quando ho letto 8 anni, ? ad ogni modo è davvero allucinante, ? ma questo lo saprai già da solo.

Una donna molto intelligente !?! Ah ? beh ? 

Non credo proprio che tu possa reclamare che lei ti abbia sposato per interessi.

Purtroppo, l?adulterio è ?punibile? in una giudiziaria, da quello che ho capito, il Giudice si limita solo ad attribuire la fine del matrimonio al coniuge adultero, ? ma non investe quest?ultimo in altre responsabilità particolari, ? vuol dire che non ci sono ?punizioni? sull?affidamento dei figli e sulla casa. Tra l?altro non ho capito se siete in separazione dei beni, ad ogni modo la casa viene affidata al coniuge affidatario dei figli.

Per il mantenimento di tua moglie invece, credo esista una limitazione se è accertato che la fine del tuo matrimonio è dovuto esclusivamente alla sua infedeltà.

Insomma, per essere breve si può dire che l?adulterio del coniuge, ? è tollerato per la legge. Bisognerebbe che un Giudice subisca un tradimento per sperare che questo cambi.

PS: qui dico una cosa davvero delicata, ? mi perdonerai ma è la seconda cosa che mi è venuta in mente e che avrei pensato io (ancora oggi non sono certo dell?unico figlio che ho): dato il numero di tradimenti di tua moglie, come fai ad essere sicuro che siano tutte tue le figlie ?


----------



## Non registrato (25 Dicembre 2005)

Hai ragione dovre non essere sicuro delle mie figlie. Ma perfortuna mi assomigliano come 2 gocce d'acqua. In ogni caso ho già previsto di fare una prova del DNA.

Purtroppo quando queste cose succedevano agli altri pensavo sempre che a me una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai successa. Conoscevo troppo bene mia moglie e quanto era leale e sincera. Pensavo poi comunque che chi tradiva aveva in fondo qualche giustificazione, magari un coniuge che lo trascurava, che lo tradiva, che si assentava, un coniuge cattivo. Io ero perfetto, quindi non dovevo aver paura di nulla.

Però non capisco al di là della separazione, possibile che non esiste una legge che tuteli in qualche modo chi è colpito in maniera così porfonda. Possibile che la legge è passata dal "delitto d'onore" a nulla ? La donna no perchè è tutelata in quanto affidataria dei bambini ... ma l'uomo in questo caso perde tutto per quella che poi è in fondo una semplice truffa senza nessuna tutela?


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Dicembre 2005)

Codice Civile (1942)

 Art. 143         

(1) Diritti e doveri reciproci dei coniugi.

_. Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri [ 29 Cost.].
[II]. Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale [ 146 comma 1], alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione [ 107 comma 1; 570 c.p.].
[III]. Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia [ 107 comma 1, 146 comma 2,186 lett. c, 315].__



Purtroppo non ci sono sanzioni particolari per chi infrange quest?articolo. Se sei infedele in un?azienda ? ci sono, ? in un matrimonio ? NIENTE.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Puoi ottenere solo un contentino circa la colpa del fallimento matrimoniale. Il danno e la beffa in questo caso sono insieme._


----------



## Non registrato (20 Febbraio 2006)

Non ho parole .... siamo nel 2006!!!

Se sei infedele in una azienda c'è il licenziamento nel matrimonio c'è la separazione! 


allora il codice dice 

[II]. Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale [ 146 comma 1], alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione [ 107 comma 1; 570 c.p.].

Se uno dei coniugi viene meno a uno di questi obblighi la legge prevede che ci si possa separare! 

PUNTO.

L'adulterio non è REATO dal 1963!!!!!

Mara


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2006)

*non è così semplice...*

Mara, quel _"c'è la separazione. PUNTO." _ sarebbe anche giusto se in caso di separazione, al di là che la colpa sia della madre, questa possa comunque trarne "vantaggi" come l'affidamento dei figli nel 90% e passa dei casi e di conseguenza la disponibilità della casa dove abitano lei e i figli.

Se è il padre l'adultero, rischia di pagare e caro, il proprio adulterio. Ma se è la madre?!?!


----------



## Non registrato (20 Febbraio 2006)

Di che vantaggi parli?

L'adulterio, non essendo reato non prevede "punizioni esemplari" e ciò non implica automaticamente essere cattivi genitori. Quindi non vedo che ci azzecca l'affidamento dei figli o l'assegnazione della casa.

Dimostrare che il tradimento è stata causa di rottura matrimoniale è molto difficile, anche con le prove. 

In ogni caso ammesso che si riesca ad addebitare la separazione ad uno dei coniugi, se questi lavora e quindi produce reddito non ha comunque diritto al mantenimento. 

Mara


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2006)

*leggi bene..*

Come puoi notare la parola "vantaggi" l'ho messo appositamente fra virgolette e legando le due cose, figli/casa e non entrando nel merito della discussione se una moglie traditrice o un padre traditore sia anche una cattiva madre/cattivo padre.

Sottolineavo solo il lato esclusivamente "pratico" e statisticamente accertato, per il quale il marito tradito deve subire oltre al danno anche la beffa di dover magari pagare, ad esempio, il mutuo della casa dove non vive e allo stesso tempo magari l'affitto o un altro mutuo per dove va a vivere lui, mentre, se avesse l'affidamento dei figli, ciò non avverrebbe.

Il fatto che la "colpa" della fine del matrimonio sia irrilevante lo dimostra anche il fatto che se lei (la traditrice) non lavora, lui è comunque spesso e volentieri tenuto al suo mantenimento. 

Tutto questo senza nessun giudizio morale, anche se, invertendo le parti (cioè il traditore è lui), è unanimemente ritenuto giusto che sia così.

Non parlo quindi di "punizioni esemplari" ma di giustizia che sia realmente tale indipendentemente dal sesso di colui che viene meno all'obbligo della fedeltà.


----------



## Non registrato (20 Febbraio 2006)

*io ho letto bene ...*

Ascolta, motivo di separazione non è solo il tradimento, moralmente posso capire il tuo disappunto, ma la legge non può punire un comportamento che non comprende un reato.

Il mutuo è un impegno economico che si prende con la banca, come puoi mischiare le cose? 
Non è vero che se fosse l'inverso non accadrebbe, anche se l'affidamento fosse a carico del padre, il mutuo dovrebbe continuare a pagarlo la moglie se intestataria e per la quota competente, e ci sono casi. Agli istituti di credito poco importa se i coniugi sono separati o no. 

Se l'addebito viene riconosciuto alla moglie il marito non dovrà pagare il mantenimento, ma solo gli alimenti nel caso fosse casalinga, e c'è una sostanziale differenza tra mantenimento e alimenti. 

Tu continui ad invocare "giustizia" ma scusa, se non c'è reato, di che giustizia parli? forse la confondi con vendetta personale.


----------



## FEDYFRAGO (20 Febbraio 2006)

*Il reato c'è...*

ma non si vede!! ;-))

Violare gli articoli di legge soprariportati E' un reato. Così come violare qualsiasi legge, solo che qui non son previste pene, se non quelle che, in via teorica, potrebbe applicare il giudice.

La differenza è tutta lì.


----------



## Non registrato (20 Febbraio 2006)

*No, il reato di adulterio non c'è!!!*

e si vede benissimo ....

informati!!! Ne è al corrente anche l'avvocato più scalcagnato, anzi che dico, anche gli studenti di giurisprudenza al primo anno fuori corso ....

Mara


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Febbraio 2006)

Però secondo il principio che in un matrimonio uno dei punti cardini è la fedeltà, ? risulta incredibile che non ci possano essere sanzioni. 

Non dico mica la flagellazione, ? ma almeno annullare il matrimonio mi sembra il minimo; o quanto meno togliere i privilegi o concessioni (mantenimento, casa, e l'affidamento del figlio).

Non per essere cattivo, ma una persona che tradisce il proprio coniuge (la sua personale famiglia) ... non può essere un bravo genitore, ... perchè mette se stesso/a davanti a tutto.

Insomma, uno che fa adulterio in un matrimonio, ? è impossibile che non sappia che in caso di scoperta, ? il matrimonio è finito. Non so quanti possono sopravvivere davanti all?adulterio.

Almeno, ? accorciare i tempi del divorzio in questo preciso caso, ? mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Old Nausica (20 Febbraio 2006)

fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Però secondo il principio che in un matrimonio uno dei punti cardini è la fedeltà, ? risulta incredibile che non ci possano essere sanzioni.
> 
> Non dico mica la flagellazione, ? ma almeno annullare il matrimonio mi sembra il minimo; o quanto meno togliere i privilegi o concessioni (mantenimento, casa, e l'affidamento del figlio).
> 
> ...


FA, che pizza!!! 

Scusa, se uno dei punti cardini è la fedeltà, e se questa viene meno,* la legge ti permette di separarti.* Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con qualcuno che ti ha tradito, diversamente da quello che avveniva 30 anni fa, che nemmeno ti potevi separare ....

Non sono d'accordo sull'essere un cattivo genitore, guarda caro Fa, conosco personalmente uomini che hanno tradito la compagna, eppure in confronto a mio marito, che non mi ha mai tradita, sono PADRI con lettere maiuscole ... non farei questi paragoni.

Mantenimento, figli, casa non sono concessioni ...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Febbraio 2006)

Nausica ha detto:
			
		

> FA, che pizza!!!
> 
> Scusa, se uno dei punti cardini è la fedeltà, e se questa viene meno,* la legge ti permette di separarti.* Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con qualcuno che ti ha tradito, diversamente da quello che avveniva 30 anni fa, che nemmeno ti potevi separare ....
> 
> ...


Lo so Naustica, ... scasso vero ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me sono dei buoni padri perchè sono bravi a recitare, ... lo fanno bene come facevano anche bene i mariti, come amavano la propria moglie ... e come prendono bene in giro loro stessi.

Su questo non c'è dubbio: sono bravi a non far vedere cosa c'è dietro le quinte.

PS: chiaro che nessuno è obbligato a stare insieme a nessuno, ... per questo esiste anche la convivenza e non fa casini per anni nella vita degli altri. Non per parlare di martiri, ... ma se ti sposi e fai le corna, ... beh, ... solo un imbecille non sa quali siano le conseguenze.


----------



## Old Nausica (20 Febbraio 2006)

*ciao ciao!!!*



			
				fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Per me sono dei buoni padri perchè sono bravi a recitare, ... lo fanno bene come facevano anche bene i mariti, come amavano la propria moglie ... e come prendono bene in giro loro stessi.
> 
> Su questo non c'è dubbio: sono bravi a non far vedere cosa c'è dietro le quinte.


no ... mi dispiace, non mi infilo in questo tipo di discussione miope e ottusa ... lo dovevo immaginare ... non è cosa, vi lascio traquilli a inveire contro i traditori e ad auspicare la gogna sulla pubblica piazza ...

ciao!! 

p.s. per l'occasione voglio sfoggiare un ecoticon:


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Febbraio 2006)

Nausica ha detto:
			
		

> no ... mi dispiace, non mi infilo in questo tipo di discussione miope e ottusa ... lo dovevo immaginare ... non è cosa, vi lascio traquilli a inveire contro i traditori e ad auspicare la gogna sulla pubblica piazza ...
> 
> ciao!!
> 
> p.s. per l'occasione voglio sfoggiare un ecoticon:


Come sei seria  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai, ... mica è una bolla papale la mia, ... è solo che se uno è bravo a recitare in un modo, ... penso sia bravo a recitare ovunque.

Cosa c'entra inveire contro i traditori !?! Tanto più che tu nemmeno lo sei.


----------



## Non registrato (20 Febbraio 2006)

fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Come sei seria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, non sono seria, invece sorrido perchè leggo e mi rendo conto che siamo al carissimo amico ...

appunto perchè non sono stata una traditrice, e quindi non sono coinvolta emotivamente, mi sembra davvero anacronistico questo modo di vedere ...

da una parte i buoni e i puri e dall'altra i cattivi e traditori ...

no, lo sai che non lo condivido, ma non ho la voglia di discuterne, sai già che ho dato su questo fronte, ormai lascio che sia ... come dire contenti voi figurati io ...

Ciao! Mara-Nausica


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Febbraio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> .....da una parte i buoni e i puri e dall'altra i cattivi e traditori ...


Vedi ... per uno che è stato tradito, la visione è proprio questa: cattivi e buoni.

Non si può dire che abbia il tempo e la voglia per vedere le sfumature.

Nel tempo invece si vedono, ... ma io non credo che un traditore sia quello che si può dire un bravo padre; nel tradire aveva messo sulla bilancia anche il figlio oltre sua moglie.

Se la cosa può sollevare la conversazione, ... io sono stato tradito, ... e sono un pessimo padre, ... forse il peggiore.

Per questo, ... credo che non si possa dire con facilità per nessuno che sia un bravo padre, tanto meno se ha gettato alle ortiche tutti per farsi i cavoli suoi tra corna e altro.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2006)

*per capirci...*

Non sono manicheo come FA, ma quello che intendevo è questo..


> L?ALLONTANAMENTO DEL CONIUGE DAL DOMICILIO, PER UNIRSI A UN ALTRO PARTNER, PUO? CONFIGURARE IL REATO DI VIOLAZIONE DEGLI OBBLIGHI DI ASSISTENZA ? Anche se l?infedeltà non è punibile (Cassazione Sezione Sesta Penale n. 9440 del 5 settembre 2000, Pres. Troiani, Rel. Leonasi).
> S.A. è stata sottoposta a processo penale per avere abbandonato il domicilio coniugale allo scopo di unirsi con un collega di lavoro, al quale si era legata sentimentalmente. Le è stato contestato l?art. 570 primo comma, del codice penale, che punisce con la reclusione fino a un anno o con la multa da lire 200 mila a 2 milioni chiunque, abbandonando il domicilio domestico, si sottrae agli obblighi di assistenza inerenti alla qualità di coniuge.
> Sia il Pretore di Pistoia che, in grado di appello, la Corte di Firenze l?hanno ritenuta responsabile del reato attribuitole.
> Ella ha proposto ricorso per cassazione, sostenendo, tra l?altro, che la violazione dell?obbligo di fedeltà o il semplice allontanamento dal domicilio non implicano di sé il reato previsto dall?art. 570 cod. pen. La Suprema Corte (Sezione Sesta Penale n. 9440 del 5 settembre 2000, Pres. Troiani, Rel. Leonasi) ha rigettato il ricorso, ricordando che l?art. 146 del codice civile autorizza un coniuge ad allontanarsi dalla residenza familiare solo quando sia stata proposta domanda giudiziale di separazione, annullamento o scioglimento del matrimonio.
> ...


Anche se non più reato l'adulterio in sè e per sè, il venir meno agli obblighi previsti dal codice (penale e civile) previsti dagli articoli sopracitati, quali l'assistenza, il sostegno morale, economico etc etc possono venir sanzionati dalla legge.

Se una volta vi era un eccessivo sbilanciamento a vantaggio del marito, l'attuale dottrina mi pare danneggi spesso e volentieri il padre "innocente" (non me ne voglia FA se metto l'innocente fra virgolette).

Quanto al mutuo, ok che stipuli con la banca, ma in una separazione puoi anche non esserne intestatario ma troveresti cmq il giudice che te lo fa pagare, anche se la colpa è della "casalinga inquieta" e tu magari sei solo un operaio.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Febbraio 2006)

Ciao Fedifrago, ... c'è un solo problema in questa sentenza, ... che purtroppo non è l'adulterio l'oggetto, ... ma è l'abbandono del tetto coniugale e l'obbligo di assistenza.

Questa sentenza dice solo che "anche" in caso di adulterio, la partenza dal tetto coniugale è una violazione degli obblighi di assistenza.

Niente da fare, anche se vai nella savana a saltare tutto quello che vedi, per la legge non fai alcun torto al tuo coniuge.


----------



## Old gmx33 (21 Febbraio 2006)

*Precisazioni*

No scusate ma dobbiamo fare alcune precisazione altrimenti facciamo una discussione inutile.
Nella separazione non esiste più la colpa ma solo l'addebito.
L'adulterio non è causa di addebito (incredibile ma vero!).
Quindi chi sostiene che il marito è libero di separarsi in caso trovi la moglie adultera deve sapere che il marito deve essere pronto a pagare il mantenimento alla moglie in quanto l'addebito viene attribuito a LUI perchè sta chiedendo la separazione.
Il coniuge con il reddito inferiore ha diritto al mantenimento anche se lavora a meno che non sia lui la causa dell'addebito. Ma il traditore come abbiamo detto non avrà l'addebito da nessun tribunale quindi si cucca anche parte del reddito del cornuto.

Quindi riassumendo: il marito che trova la moglie aduletera lascia la casa, i figli, e paga la moglie. Punto. Questo è quello che prevede la legge.

Aggiungo che chi dice che il tradito è libero di separarsi mi fa ridere. Scusate ma il problema sta in chi tradisce: è lui che sta rifiutando l'uniione e quindi E LUI CHE SI DEVE SEPARARE.

guardate che il matrimonio è una cosa seria e spesso per tenerlo in piedi i coniugi fanno grossi sacrifici che sono affettivi, professionali e forse anche sentinmentali visto che chi non tradisce magari ha anche lui delle opportunità sentimentali 'interessanti' che rifiuta per un matrimonio che in realtà a sua insaputa è già finito. 

Io sono stato tradito e vi assicuro che di rinunce ne ho fatte tante sotto tutti i punti di vista mentre mia moglie se la spassava da 8 anni. Non capisco perchè non me la sarei dovuta spassare anche io in questi 8 anni. Ma il matrimonio a cosa serve quindi?
Se non abbiamo nessun dovere durante il matrmonio perchè io devo averne da separato cioè DOPO IL MATRIMONIO ?
Il discorso è complesso ma mi meraviglia che la legge non tuteli questi aspetti e i danni che derivano da queste situazioni.


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Febbraio 2006)

gmx33 ha detto:
			
		

> .....Io sono stato tradito e vi assicuro che di rinunce ne ho fatte tante sotto tutti i punti di vista mentre mia moglie se la spassava da 8 anni. *Non capisco perchè non me la sarei dovuta spassare anche io in questi 8 anni.* .....


Idem !!!!!!!!!!!

Troppo facile avere tutta la savana a disposizione per una, ... e l'altro il suo piccolo recinto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'assurdità di questa legge, ... è che considera il tradimento come niente, ... quasi come se fosse una componente del matrimonio, ... e forse, ... nemmeno tanto a torto visto come vanno le cose in generale. 

Mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di una di quei Giudici, mentre scopre che la loro beneamata coniuge si salta tutti i funzionari del Tribunale, ... vediamo se non crea un precedente e considera l'adulterio ... una cosa normale. 

Non sai gmx33 come mi sono sentito nello scoprire che nonostante fosse stata lei ad avermi infilato le corna luccicanti in testa, ... ho perso tutto, davvero tutto: casa, figlio ... e molte altre cose, ... anche leggermente il cervello. Per sua fortuna non sono diventato un folle completo da prendere una corda a nodo scorsoio ... e gettarla dal balcone.


----------



## Non registrato (2 Maggio 2006)

*La MORALE non è una parolaccia*

Sono d'accordo con gmx33. Ma tutta questa discussione in fondo è abbastanza ovvia, e sono ovvie le argomentazioni di traditori e traditi. Io non pretendo che l'adulterio torni ad essere reato, anche se sul piano dell'etica giuridica ci sarebbe pure qualche fondamento che tuttavia, come qualsiasi principio sottostante alle norme, è figlio del comune sentire di un determinato momento storico, ma almeno auspico che in caso di tradimento si superi il sacro dogma che i figli debbano essere affidati alla madre la quale conserva il tetto coniugale. Io credo fermamente che in caso di adulterio ci debba essere una presunzione di maggior affidabilità del genitore tradito rispetto al traditore. Far stare sotto lo stesso tetto dei bambini con una persona convinta dell'irrilevanza del proprio tradimento e del tentare almeno di tenere unita la famiglia, che razza di riferimento puo' produrre verso quei bimbi? Per quanto il padre li visiti "a gettone", quei bimbi avranno ogni giorno l'esempio della fondamentale liceità del tradimento.
Per quanto mi riguarda, magari sbagliando, penso che in questi casi l'unica arma che rimane al tradito non sia di tipo giuridico, ma morale. I figli a mio avviso debbono essere informati, se hanno un'età in cui possono intendere questi concetti (io credo dagli 8 anni in poi), che la famiglia si è frantumata non perché papà e mamma non si amano più, ma perché uno dei due non ama l'altro e lo ha tradito, tradendo in questo modo tutto il nucleo familiare ed il concetto stesso di famiglia. Così come parenti e amici del traditore debbono essere informati di quello che sta succedendo, evitando che il traditore resti libero di esporre una vellutata versione basata sulla fine dell'amore.
Scusate l'astio che trapela evidente da queste righe, ma come si può ben capire sono emotivamente coinvolto in questo dibattito.


----------



## Old UnMorto (2 Maggio 2006)

*La MORALE non è una parolaccia (idem da registrato)*

Sono d'accordo con gmx33. Ma tutta questa discussione in fondo è abbastanza ovvia, e sono ovvie le argomentazioni di traditori e traditi. Io non pretendo che l'adulterio torni ad essere reato, anche se sul piano dell'etica giuridica ci sarebbe pure qualche fondamento che tuttavia, come qualsiasi principio sottostante alle norme, è figlio del comune sentire di un determinato momento storico, ma almeno auspico che in caso di tradimento si superi il sacro dogma che i figli debbano essere affidati alla madre la quale conserva il tetto coniugale. Io credo fermamente che in caso di adulterio ci debba essere una presunzione di maggior affidabilità del genitore tradito rispetto al traditore. Far stare sotto lo stesso tetto dei bambini con una persona convinta dell'irrilevanza del proprio tradimento e del tentare almeno di tenere unita la famiglia, che razza di riferimento puo' produrre verso quei bimbi? Per quanto il padre li visiti "a gettone", quei bimbi avranno ogni giorno l'esempio della fondamentale liceità del tradimento.
Per quanto mi riguarda, magari sbagliando, penso che in questi casi l'unica arma che rimane al tradito non sia di tipo giuridico, ma morale. I figli a mio avviso debbono essere informati, se hanno un'età in cui possono intendere questi concetti (io credo dagli 8 anni in poi), che la famiglia si è frantumata non perché papà e mamma non si amano più, ma perché uno dei due non ama l'altro e lo ha tradito, tradendo in questo modo tutto il nucleo familiare ed il concetto stesso di famiglia. Così come parenti e amici del traditore debbono essere informati di quello che sta succedendo, evitando che il traditore resti libero di esporre una vellutata versione basata sulla fine dell'amore.
Scusate l'astio che trapela evidente da queste righe, ma come si può ben capire sono emotivamente coinvolto in questo dibattito.


----------



## Non registrato (3 Maggio 2006)

....morale. I figli a mio avviso debbono essere informati, se hanno un'età in cui possono intendere questi concetti (io credo dagli 8 anni in poi), che la famiglia si è frantumata non perché papà e mamma non si amano più, ma perché uno dei due non ama l'altro e lo ha tradito, tradendo in questo modo tutto il nucleo familiare ed il concetto stesso di famiglia. Così come parenti e amici del traditore debbono essere informati di quello che sta succedendo, evitando che il traditore resti libero di esporre una vellutata versione basata sulla fine dell'amore.
Scusate l'astio che trapela evidente da queste righe, ma come si può ben capire sono emotivamente coinvolto in questo dibattito.[/QUOTE]

Mi sembra davvero assurdo, coinvolgere anime innocenti che niente a che fare hanno con le questioni degli adulti, a maggior ragione se riguardano i loro genitori. Già di per sè lo sfascio della famiglia è un trauma che non si riuscirà a superare mai, aggiungiamoci pure il dolore per tutti i commenti che verrebbero fatti specialmente dal partentado, dagli amici, tutti quanti pronti a sputare sentenze (voglio vedere chi veramente ha la coscienza pulita). Ne deriva solo tanto male per tutti, oltre quello che è già stato fatto. Caro Morto, togliti dalla testa queste idee pazzesche, la vendetta non ti ripagherà del torto subito e chi ne subirà le conseguenze saranno solo i tuoi figli, 8 anni ti pare un'età adatta???? Ora sei troppo coinvolto, non riesci ad avere la mente lucida, pensaci bene!


----------



## Old UnMorto (3 Maggio 2006)

*Dirlo ai bambini e vendetta*

Io non penso a vendicarmi. I miei sentimenti in questo momento sono moltissimi ma tra questi ti garantisco che non c'è la vendetta. Credo però che la verità sia un dovere verso chi ha diritto di conoscerla. E loro, i bambini, caro anonimo, non credo che si possano tutelare mentendogli o nascondendogli la verità su quello che sta succedendo alla loro famiglia. Mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che quello che sta accadendo ai loro genitori non li riguardi e ne debbano essere tenuti fuori. Questa, normalmente, è la posizione di comodo tenuta da chi ha tradito che ritiene che il proprio comportamento non incide con la propria posizione di buon genitore. Chi tradisce pensa di aver sbagliato solo come coniuge, ma guai a entrare nel merito del proprio essere genitore. Io credo, al contrario, che la responsabilità più grande di chi tradisce sia soprattutto verso i propri figli, quando ci sono. Il proprio egoismo prende il sopravvento su tutto, soprattutto sui figli, che ne restano vittime innocenti. E secondo te questo non li riguarda?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2006)

Caro amico (scusami ma il tuo nick proprio non mi piace), concordo con quello che ha scritto l'altro utente non registrato.
A 8 anni non si è in grado di capire. Penso al marito di una mia amica che alla figlia è andato a dire che lui e la mamma dovevano andare dall'avvocato. Immancabilmente la figlia alla sera ha chiesto alla madre cosa voleva dire il papà (calcola che ormai da un anno lui non vive più a casa con loro).
Credi che quella bambina non sappia cosa succede in casa? 
Ma allo stesso tempo credi che le cambierebbe qualcosa sapere che se il papà non vive più con loro è perchè ha un altra? 
O forse per lei è più che sufficente capire che tra mamma e papà qualcosa non funziona?
Ci sarà tempo e modo perchè loro sappiano, ora l'unico sforzo (nel caso della separazione) è quello di far capire loro che mamma e papà vogliono loro bene indipendentemente da quel che succede fra di loro.

E in tutta onestà, puoi davvero dire che lei non sia stata una buona madre? 
Le mancanze nei tuoi confronti son altra cosa.


----------



## Old UnMorto (4 Maggio 2006)

*La razionalità è vittima*

Caro Feddy, capisco che il nick non ti possa piacere. Fa schifo anche a me. Ma è semplicemente quello che mi sento, e quindi che sono, ormai da  mesi.
Forse, anzi probabilmente, hai ragione tu: a che serve cercare di spiegare ai bambini quello che sta succedendo? Nella mia follia penso che possa servire a ricordare quel racconto quando un domani saranno in grado di interpretarlo. Che serve a correggere la versione dei fatti che le dà la madre anche se non afferrano pienamente. Che possa rimanere un briciolo di verità quando io non avrò più voce per parlare. Quello che io ora sto facendo è stare al gioco di mia moglie e quindi mentire alle bimbe spiegando che la mamma oggi non sarà con noi perchè ...bla bla bugie, quando so benissimo che sta andando da lui. 
Una donna che tradisce il marito per due anni fingendo amore e serenità per poi, quando scoperta, cominciare a vomitare menzogne per giustificare la sua volontà di andare a vivere con l'altro senza nemmeno dare una possibilità al nostro matrimonio, non è una buona madre. Di questo sono convinto.
Ciao


----------



## Old divinafollia (26 Maggio 2006)

*ciao...*



			
				UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Io non penso a vendicarmi. I miei sentimenti in questo momento sono moltissimi ma tra questi ti garantisco che non c'è la vendetta. Credo però che la verità sia un dovere verso chi ha diritto di conoscerla. E loro, i bambini, caro anonimo, non credo che si possano tutelare mentendogli o nascondendogli la verità su quello che sta succedendo alla loro famiglia. Mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che quello che sta accadendo ai loro genitori non li riguardi e ne debbano essere tenuti fuori. Questa, normalmente, è la posizione di comodo tenuta da chi ha tradito che ritiene che il proprio comportamento non incide con la propria posizione di buon genitore. Chi tradisce pensa di aver sbagliato solo come coniuge, ma guai a entrare nel merito del proprio essere genitore. Io credo, al contrario, che la responsabilità più grande di chi tradisce sia soprattutto verso i propri figli, quando ci sono. Il proprio egoismo prende il sopravvento su tutto, soprattutto sui figli, che ne restano vittime innocenti. E secondo te questo non li riguarda?


 
Ciao....mi sono appena registrata...ho sentito il nome di questo sito per radio, ero curiosa. Ora sono qui e leggo della tua disperazione. Mi dispiace. Ma forse è inutile dirlo.Però credo ti faccia più piacere un "mi spiace" detto da una sconosciuta che magari dai soliti amici che ti vogliono certo bene, ma non sanno che dirti.Se ti poso dare un consiglio è quello di tenere gli occhi bene aperti e stringerti forte attorno ai tuoi figli. Soffrono certamente , ma insieme supererete tutto. Non credo alle riappacificazioni "ricucite" per la famiglia. Si può essere genitori splendidi pur essendo separati. Meglio della menzogna e dei sotterfugi. Inoltre non nascondere nulla i figli, ma sappi che ne avrebbero a male se tacessi.Fermo restando che è deleterio screditare la madre ai loro occhi o avvalersi di piccole vendette che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Sii forte e guarda avanti. C'è ancora molto amore che ti aspetta. Auguri.


----------



## Old Albatros (30 Maggio 2006)

*Divinafollia*

Ciao, chi ti risponde è UnMorto nella versione "resuscitata". Se ti piaccioni certi film, UnMorto Reloaded .
Sto guardando avanti e cerco di essere un buon padre seppure in mezzo ad una bufera, anzi ad un tifone, anzi ad un tornado!!!.
Mattone dopo mattone mi sto ricostruendo come persona e nel rapporto con le bimbe ho raggiunto una posizione di serenità. A loro, come ho scritto, e seppur tra mille dubbi, ho spiegato i motivi della separazione e quindi anche il tradimento. Da allora non ne parlo più. Loro non chiedono più nulla e io, che non cerco vendetta né voglio discreditare la madre seppure questa continua ad agire da irresponsabile (un giorno alla settimana lo passa con lui, se le bimbe sono dai nonni torna a casa solo a notte fonda ecc.), non vado a cercare il discorso. Ma sono fermo nell'idea che, nel momento in cui vorranno delle spiegazioni, io, in un linguaggio semplice ed evitando giudizi, continuerò a dire loro semplicemente la verità.
Grazie per la solidarietà


----------

